# Motor reductor de coche "Parabrisas"



## bysma (Dic 8, 2009)

Hola, bueno quiero realizar un tripode mecanico, me explico.. automatizar los posibles movimientos de un tripode para camara. Y para ello estaba buscando un motor con reductora, y se me ocurrio la idea de utilizar los de los palabrisas de un coche.

¿¿Mi pregunta es servirán para mi proyecto??

Seria mejor motar una reductora con motor paso a paso??

Cuantas Rpm dan normalmente estos motores.

En mi coche creo que 30 Rpm me fue dificil contarlas. Pense en que se podria reducir la velocidad con resistencias o mandando pulsos , pero esto haria que la reductora perdiera fuerza.

Tendria que tener en cuenta si este motor (el de palabrisas) soporta cambios de sentido instantaneos.

GRACIAS.


----------



## Padrino (Dic 9, 2009)

Hola bysma

Yo he usado esos motorreductores. Tienen bastante potencia, en mi caso movían un robot con unos 10Kg de peso (es metonimia, por supuesto). El problema era la respuesta en el cambio de sentido. No es instantánea, y provocan un glitch de corriente muy significativo que, incluso aislando las tierras del circuito de control y del circuito de potencia, llegaba a afectarse el primero.

Creo que debes considerar el peso de la cámara, para ver si puedes encontrate una opción más adecuada y menos brutal; se me ocurre que un servomotor modificado puede dar un buen torque para una handicam, y con mucho más precisión y velocidad de respuesta que los motores que mencionas. Y, ojo, también el montaje mecánico te puede ayudar, porque no es lo mismo montar el motor en la base del tripode, que darle un poco de brazo de palanca con otro tren de engranes y/o poleas. Un saludo. Espero que la info te sirva.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 9, 2009)

bysma: Puedes ampliar la consulta ?, como quieres el soporte, como una dolly, por ejemplo ?: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camera_dolly. Salu2


----------



## aug14 (Dic 11, 2009)

paRabrisas   jaja un saludo


----------



## bysma (Mar 7, 2010)

jeje palabrisas, si esque mi parabrisas es en forma de pala por eso... jeje es coña ya monte mi tripode. Pero... el motor gira un poco rapido, entonces tube que añadirle una nueva reductora. Exactamente, dos engranages y una barilla de tornillo (no se como se le suele llama). Y la verdad es que me sorprendi por el peso que soporta, eso si 0 presición, ya que al parar el motor la inercia hace quirar unos 0,50 cm entonces si tienes una imagen de detalle se puede descentrar.

Bueno ya podemos cerrar este hilo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 7, 2010)

varilla roscada (asi se llama)
parabrisas (es solo el cristal)
limpiaparabrisas (es el artefacto que escurre el agua hacia los laterales)

0,5cm no me parece mucho corrimiento..son 5mm!!!

saludos.


----------

